# GTO M6 Gearing and MPH Chart



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I was thinking about getting a 3.91 Rear Gear, but really doesn't change the gearing as much as I thought. 
Doesn't seem to be that cost efficient

I just made up a text file chart on the GTO M6 with 3.43, 3.73. and 3.91 gears with stock OD tires

May be useful to someone.

Larry


----------

